# Tractor Insurance?



## sammie (Jan 26, 2014)

Do any of you have tractor insurance? and if so what is a good company to get tractor insurance from? and what kind of cost is it? Thank you for any help. Sammie


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

My tractor under home owners policy,catch is only I can drive to and from no one else also operate.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think mine is the same Thomas.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Does your tractor have to be register etc. for road travel because of policy?

Here they should be register also triangle reflector sign on the back for road travel.


----------



## sammie (Jan 26, 2014)

*insurance*

I want to thank all of you for your replies. I got full coverage of $41,000.00 for my new 2014 Mahindra 6110 Cab Tractor with my 2014 RHINO TS12 STEALTH bush hog from state farm for $471.00 with no deductible. This was the best price I could find. Have a great weekend Sammie


----------

